# Voting records on 1307 Help



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Help I am trying to find the list on who voted how for bill 1307 I am not having any luck ? We have a Leg. forum on Sat > Thanks for the help


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

HB 1307: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact section 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to limitations on nonresident waterfowl hunting license and reduced fee incentives.

ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the amended bill, which has been read, and hascommittee recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 39 YEAS, 54 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Berg; Boe; Boehning; Boucher; Brusegaard; DeKrey; Devlin; Froelich; Froseth; Galvin; Gulleson; Haas; Headland; Hunskor; Johnson, D.; Johnson, N.; Klein, F.; Klein, M.; Kreidt; Nelson; Nicholas; Niemeier; Norland; Nottestad; Onstad; Price; Ruby; Sandvig; Schmidt; Severson; Svedjan; Thorpe; Tieman; Timm; Uglem; Warner; Weisz; Wikenheiser; Speaker Wentz

NAYS: Aarsvold; Amerman; Bellew; Belter; Bernstein; Carlisle; Carlson; Clark; Delmore; Delzer; Dosch; Drovdal; Eckre; Ekstrom; Glassheim; Grande; Grosz; Hanson; Hawken; Herbel; Iverson; Kasper; Keiser; Kelsch, R.; Kelsh, S.; Kempenich; Kerzman; Kingsbury; Klemin; Koppelman; Kretschmar; Kroeber; Maragos; Martinson; Meier; Metcalf; Monson; Pietsch; Pollert; Porter; Potter; Rennerfeldt; Sitte; Skarphol; Solberg; Thoreson; Wald; Warnke; Weiler; Wieland; Williams; Winrich; Wrangham; Zaiser

ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Mueller
Engrossed HB 1307 lost.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Need to scroll down to or click on page 504.

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... s/HR28.pdf


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey SD, bet if we rooster hunted you'd have the bird down before I had the gun shouldered too! Not


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Dan, I haven't been pheasant hunting in a few years so I think you'd beat me to the punch. Maybe I'll go again this year. My fiancee is from Flasher so I have access to a lot of excellent pheasant ground.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks guys I am having trouble with my adode reader. New computer bigger piece of junk


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

SD, roots and waterfowl access in Maddock, fiance' with pheasant access around Flasher and moving back to GF. You're on a roll, brother. I'd go buy a lottery ticket if I was you!


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Dan, Now all I have to do is find a job!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Details, details, details.........


----------

